# Windows 10 Ethernet Doesn't Work



## SH4MZA (Aug 3, 2015)

Every single time I restart my computer since I upgraded to Windows 10 the Ethernet stops working. I go through the trouble shooting and the same issue always come up- ‘Ethernet Doesn’t Have A Valid IP Configuration’

In order for me to make my ethernet to work I must shut down my PC and fully power cyle my router then turn my PC back on. However, if I need to restart my PC for some reason the ethernet stops working once again and I must go through the same process.

Does anyone know a fix for this? It is extremely annoying and only has hallened since I installed Windows 10.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

You may find some useful information in this tutorial from Tom's Hardware. The article is for W8.1 but similar steps can be followed in W10.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/i...valid-configuration-notification-windows.html

Viz


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you have any VPN software on the PC at all before the upgrade, I know wireless adapters and Ethernet Adapters can go missing after a w10 upgrade with VPN installed
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3084164


----------

